# My car of the day, new Renault Megane RS



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The 2018 Renault Megane RS won't be officially revealed until September's Frankfurt motor show and although these images you see here are patent, you'll need to ask yourself how much different will the car actually look? These images clearly show a much more aggressive look along with simple and sensual shapes. The differences between the RS and run-of -the-mill Megane's are new air intakes and an overhauled front bumper to give that sporty look. At the sides there is a bold new wheel design and new air gill just behind the front wheels, shooting a sharp crease along the first half of the front doors. The styling modifications at the rear are a large central-exiting tailpipe, a functional diffuser and a widened bumper. The new RS Megane will get a 2.0 litre turbocharged four-cylinder engine pumping out 300 BHP with both a six speed manual and optional dual-clutch EDC with front-wheel drive and rear-wheel steering as standard. Further tech and trim levels will be revealed at the cars official launch.

Like it?


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Not really, no


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Me neither. Maybe it's the picture quality, but it looks wrong somehow.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks a bit dull. I'm sure it'll look a lot better than that once launched.

One of the guys at work has a new shape Megane and it is a good looking car. I've hardly seen anymore of them on the road.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh dear they have made what used to be good looking car bland and like all the others epic fail for concervate styling from me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The rear is the only good looking view of this thing. Even then it's ruined slightly by those awful rear lights.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks okay, no where near as good as it's predecessors though...









Still my fave.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

They are all starting to look the same now, all euroboxes, a big no from me.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember the Megane 2 RS 225 coming out and many weren't convinced by the styling then. 14 years on it's a shape we miss. I'm sure the new one will grow on the public, in Liquid Yellow it'll be a striking machine with more than a hint of A45 AMG about it. Shouldn't be surprised really seeing how much is shared between Renault-Nissan and Mercedes these days!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've rather they commit to the twin motored Zoe e-Sport rather than that ugly thing.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It looks like a storm trooper.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nope. Looks boring!


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Just seeing the tile I was going to say Yes. Then I saw the pictures. My eyes!!! No from me.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

rear looks like bmw 1 series, the first gen and this gen i dont like it


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Not for me


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think it needs to be shown against a background, looks weird 'floating'. Having said that its a no!


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

The non RS version looks better IMO.

The bumpers look too fussy for me, not a great colour either to be fair.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That thing is fugly


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a Seat from the rear, if thats the finished article then its dull.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

No likey, looks boring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry SB. That just doesn't look special enough to be an RS version. It might be the pictures though. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The pictures don't do it justice, will probably look much better in a louder colour and in the flesh.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks very dull imo


----------



## PHB1969 (Jul 13, 2017)

JMorty said:


> Looks okay, no where near as good as it's predecessors though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Boring😴😴😴

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Really not liking that, I was expecting something better based on the camo versions I've seen, maybe will be better in the flesh, that colour isn't helping it either


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you Google it you can see the car in colour, I think it's awful. Is it just me, or does it look far too long? It might look better in person. It'll probably be a grower like most new cars I suppose (apart from the new Civic, that'll always be ugly). No doubt it'll perform well though


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh no......it's definitely a swing and a miss!!!
C'mon Renault surely you can do better than that.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Take the badges off that car and it could be any number of different makes ! They all look the same


----------

